# [Wet Thumb Forum]-i need help with a new light



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have a 30 gallon long aquarium. the light size is 36in. what light do i need to buy. 

i have co2 injection, and my tank will be moderately planted. 

im not good at finding stuff, so could someone please just tell me what brand and model to buy?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have a 30 gallon long aquarium. the light size is 36in. what light do i need to buy. 

i have co2 injection, and my tank will be moderately planted. 

im not good at finding stuff, so could someone please just tell me what brand and model to buy?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

On my 30gal long I use 2-32w CF 6700K. They work fine I got them at 
http://www.ahsupply.com/ in a kit. I made my top myself. Robert has some really nice lights at the store here.

Hawk


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Robert has a 192 watt 36" light. That's a bit high for a 30 long. 

How much work do you want to do? Assemble a kit? Or just buy a light and turn it on?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have the fixture, all i need is the buld.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

bulb


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

What type of bulb does your fixture use? Normal output fluorescent or compact fluorescent?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

how can you tell?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Is your bulb just a straight tube with two pins on each end? If so it's NO. If it's bent into a U shape and has four pins all on the same end it's a PC.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, its straight with 2 pins on each end, so no


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

what do i need to do/get?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You need to get a new light.

Your current bulb will only supply 30 watts. And no, you can't buy a higher wattage bulb for your current fixture. I suggest you head over to www.ahsupply.com and get a 96 watt upgrade kit and a bulb. Then you will be started down the path to growing plants.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

is there not a way that i can just buy a bulb and use my current housing?


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Rex Grigg:
> And no, you can't buy a higher wattage bulb for your current fixture.





> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by russel:
> is there not a way that i can just buy a bulb and use my current housing?


Nice try on the pre-emptive question answering Rex.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

lol


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

is there an easy way to build a fixture for a 95 watt light? <- poor college student!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah there is. Go to www.ahsupply.com and get a kit and bulb. It will run you under $100 shipped and includes everything you need to mount the kit into your strip light. You might be able to piece everything together but the reflectors in the AH Supply kits make all the difference in the world.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

You can also get free instructions from AH Supply on how to DIY your own hood. It's basically some 1/2x4s, 1/4x4s, and 1x2s. A pretty easy, yet decent looking design. I've made a few of them.


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

AHsupply is top notch all the way. The lights & reflectors are about as good as you can get and the instructions are easy to read & follow. I've built a few hoods with their lights and they really do make it easy.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok thanks


----------

